# I just got a bear tag!!



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I received a call today from a nice lady at the DWR informing me some had just returned a Fall Wasatch black bear tag. Guess who was next in line and happily accepted that tag?! It was only my second year putting in so there was no way I was going to say no!
It looks like my fall just got a lot more interesting. It will be my first time hunting bears so I am stoked to say the least. I would really love to take a decent bear and have my boys there with me. If anyone has any tips/advice let me know. Heck, if someone wants to send me gps coordinates to their honey hole I'll take it! ?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck! I am not familiar with the boundaries to the Wasatch Unit but it sounds fun none the less!


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Can you bait with your tag?


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Yes, this year they changed it so you can use bait during the Fall hunt.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats! and good luck


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've never bear hunted. But have an area on the Wasatch that I've always wanted to bait in. We elk hunt it, lots of bear sign.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congrats! hope you bag one


----------

